# If you were an admin here...



## Retsu

This thread has been quite interesting in the past, so I figured reviving it would be a nice idea. ^^

So, as the thread title would suggest, this thread is for discussing what you would do with The Cave of Dragonflies Forums were it in your hands.

Stay civil, please. =P

* (Please don't post if you're not going to include some serious suggestions. If you're just going to ban everyone and be an evil overlord, we really don't need to know about it. This is the reason I started a new thread in the first place.)*

Here are some good posts from the previous version of this thread, so they aren't lost forever:



			
				Watershed said:
			
		

> I think I'd be a little stricter and harsher with spam.


---


			
				DarkArmour said:
			
		

> I would be more harsh about bullying and try to find a way to make users making more than say 2 accounts. Thats always niggled me.





			
				Music Dragon said:
			
		

> Uh, I don't really get what you're trying to say here; do you mean you want people to make three or more accounts each?





			
				Walker said:
			
		

> Alternatively it could mean he'd be harsher on people with multiple accounts, although it seems a bit hypocritical seeing as he has at least one alt.





			
				Lucas754 said:
			
		

> How do you know?





			
				GW said:
			
		

> Hm, Walker was probably just guessing.


---


			
				GW said:
			
		

> if I were admin I would revise the Bumping rule


---


			
				ijy said:
			
		

> I would infract people and perhaps make this site a stupid free zone.also i would bring back u.s vs world.


---


			
				Zora of Termina said:
			
		

> There would probably also be forum-exclusive purple styles. :/


---


			
				Doctor Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hrmm....actually, I wouldn't do anything while admin (besides enforce rules). But if I was head admin, I have a few things I would change. First, all mods and admins would be elected and chosen by a vote. This would take place every few months, and the old staff members would be removed from their positions. Everyone can vote. This keeps the staff balanced, but still useful. Likewise, anyone could be banned, but it must be voted upon by the mods and admins, and a unanimous vote must be reached. Members may also vote on this, if the staff can't come up with a decision. Regular mods and admins have the same powers they have now, but can be removed by a vote if necessary, or be thrown out when the next election comes. The head admin's purpose is only to manage the servers and organize the site's forums. The head admin wouldn't be removed from staff, but staff powers are limited.
> 
> Also, I'd like to do some contests. They would involve real prizes, like money or a plushie. The staff would carry out the contests, and anyone can participate. Contests can be widely varied. For example, let's say we were having a writing contest. People submit their stories, and the winner gets a prize mailed to them (no, we will not rape you).





			
				Music Dragon said:
			
		

> So basically, you want democracy. Why? Personally, I really don't think it would be a good idea...





			
				Doctor Jimmy said:
			
		

> I think it'll give people more say in what is done. Don't get me wrong: I like the staff so far. They don't abuse their powers or anything, and are good to other members. But, if the staff makes a change or does something that most people don't like, what would happen? Would members get a say in what happens in this situation? Its these kind of conflicts that I think could be solved by a democratic-kind of system. There isn't much bad stuff going on right now, but if it were to happen in the near future, then it would be hard to reverse, since people won't have a say in it.
> 
> I'm not saying my idea should be implemented, I'm just saying that's what I would work on if I was an admin.


----------



## Jolty

I would let people have more _fun_


----------



## Pook

i would also bring back personal stickies

maybe rep too

ALSO i would make a rule on enforcing serious posts for serious threads


----------



## Capitain Jay

Me? I'd have a few more mods, maybe some dedicated mods for certain parts of the forums, get some people to help with forum styles and working the database and such. That's about it, I suppose.

Oh! Oh oh oh _oh_! I'd put up rules that would disallow being in more than about three RPs at once. Leave places for other people, will ya? And I'd enforce literacy, and longer posts. Yeah. That's about it for real now.


----------



## opaltiger

> Me? I'd have a few more mods, maybe some dedicated mods for certain parts of the forums


Why? The current mods are dealing with the terrible rule-breaking masses just fine.


----------



## Butterfree

I'd totally make it the best forum ever where peace reigns and everybody is intelligent and types coherently and we are all BEST FRIENDS and everybody is perfectly fair and we are all happy with everything and it is happysunshineland! :o

Except for the part where you can't actually do that because people suck.


----------



## Retsu

Are you bitter about this thread, Butterfree?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Well to make a more serious post:

-Again, forum-exclusive purple styles
-I would be far more strict on people with bad grammar/multiple accounts.
-People who act like dicks probably wouldn't get away with it as often as they do

Other than that I'd probably be too busy trying to figure out vB to really change anything. >>


----------



## Tarvos

opaltiger said:


> Why? The current mods are dealing with the terrible rule-breaking masses just fine.


I'd deal with the terrible rule-breaking masses better than everyone else.

No but seriously, I agree with VPLJ... I'd enforce a bit of a posting standard for something like the Debating Hall.


----------



## Music Dragon

Doctor Jimmy said:
			
		

> I think it'll give people more say in what is done. Don't get me wrong: I like the staff so far. They don't abuse their powers or anything, and are good to other members. But, if the staff makes a change or does something that most people don't like, what would happen? Would members get a say in what happens in this situation? Its these kind of conflicts that I think could be solved by a democratic-kind of system. There isn't much bad stuff going on right now, but if it were to happen in the near future, then it would be hard to reverse, since people won't have a say in it.
> 
> I'm not saying my idea should be implemented, I'm just saying that's what I would work on if I was an admin.


But... what's the _point_ of introducing democracy? I'm pretty sure such a system would result in even _more_ conflict. Sure, people aren't always happy with the decisions made as it is, but they wouldn't be any more satisfied if we went by majority vote. Besides, the staff members do take people's opinions into consideration...


----------



## Jolty

Butterfree said:


> I'd totally make it the best forum ever where peace reigns and everybody is intelligent and types coherently and we are all BEST FRIENDS and everybody is perfectly fair and we are all happy with everything and it is happysunshineland! :o
> 
> Except for the part where you can't actually do that because people suck.


My forum is like that


----------



## Butterfree

Retsu said:


> Are you bitter about this thread, Butterfree?


No, I'm just being realistic as the only person posting here who actually has any experience with owning a large forum. :/

You go into it thinking, "I'm going to make this the best forum ever!" But then eventually you discover that you can't do anything intended to make the forum better without pissing off some portion of the memberbase, and you can't just press a button and make people become happy and get along. People will always be pissed at what you do and want something changed or changed back.

This thread is kind of annoying when you decide it should be all SERIOUS BUSINESS and CONSTRUCTIVE SUGGESTIONS, yes, because that implies you actually think that I should be implementing all these suggestions. If I see something and think, "Oh, hey, I kind of want to do that!" I'll do it, sure, but most of the less trivial suggestions are things that I'm indifferent about and, while the poster likes the idea, are guaranteed to make other people bitch and moan. I can't sit here trying to be the good admin who does what the people want. The people never want the same thing.

By all means post what you would actually do if you were in my place, but please, don't be naive enough to think that that means I should do it. :/


----------



## Jason-Kun

- rules against being enforced more.
-Implement ideas of some other members. Things like contest I mean.
- Combining areas of the forum that are similiar.


----------



## nastypass

GW said:


> maybe rep too


ewww rep  :(

I'd probably bring back the 'your last post in thread x' button.  It was quite useful for catching up on threads when you hadn't responded to or viewed in a while.  :/


----------



## #1 bro

I think I'd at least make some sort of attempt to clean up Forum Games and the RP board, get rid of Clubs altogether, and prohibit advertising of forums in the Advertising forum. Perhaps I would merge the Webmastering, Scripting, and HTML and CSS forums. 

I would also probably install a bunch of unnecessary hacks just for the hell of it, and make it a priority to have at least one style for each color of the rainbow, plus pink, black, and white.

EDIT: also, I would measure word count instead of post count, if that is at all possible.

EDIT 2: I would probably also take into consideration the idea of having a rep system only visible to you and no one else.


----------



## Tailsy

*Turn it into a brainwashing HAPPY OPTIMISM LAND OF RAINBOWS 8D

No, really.

But seriously? I'd probably do exactly the same things I'm currently doing.*

Fuck you, my suggestion was totally the best.


----------



## s k

Jolty said:


> My forum is like that


I agree with this post.

Also, um, I would make a special board just for people to talk without any topic whatsoever. But your postcount does not go up, of course.


----------



## ultraviolet

But uh, we have that already. It's called the The Café of Doom, although it does have postcount on.


----------



## Evolutionary

Even the Cafe of Doom had topics they just change from time to time.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

Butterfree said:


> Except for the part where you can't actually do that because people suck.


Some people do suck, but not anyone on this site. Compared to other sites I've been to, this site _is_ happysunshineland. Most people follow the rules, there are no trolls (for the most part), and the staff respects members (to a degree; I don't trust authority, of any kind). At least we aren't involved in any forum wars....none of my posts have been deleted by a mod so far, and the site hasn't had any hackers or bots since I joined. So, I'd say we're pretty good.



Music Dragon said:


> I'm pretty sure such a system would result in even _more_ conflict.


Well, how about this: we only use the voting system when a big change is being made (like a banning spree), and all other staff activity can be seen by others.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> EDIT: also, I would measure word count penis compensation instead of post count, if that is at all possible.


Fixed



Zeta Reticuli said:


> EDIT 2: I would probably also take into consideration the idea of having a rep system


Yes. Also, how about rep for posts: if a post is good, it gets a point up, and if its bad, it gets a point down (just like on YouTube or Digg). If a post has a low amount of rep, then it is hidden.


----------



## #1 bro

Having a rep system where each member has a certain rep visible to everyone, and can +rep and -rep other members to add and subtract from their rep, has proved to be a horrible, inefficient idea. However, I think if there was one that only you (and mods, I guess) could see, it would encourage you to make higher quality posts, without the popularity contest aspect of the whole thing.

Of course, it could be a terrible idea, but maybe it's worth a shot...?


----------



## Zuu

the only way I can see it working is if only moderators could do it


----------



## ultraviolet

I can't see mods enjoying going around and giving or taking rep from posts. 



> If a post has a low amount of rep, then it is hidden.


The post, or the rep? Posts being hidden sounds like it'd cause a lot of confusion, and if rep was hidden you'd know if it had poor rep anyway, because well, the rep wouldn't be on the post.


----------



## Zuu

ultraviolet said:


> I can't see mods enjoying going around and giving or taking rep from posts.


Unless I'm mistaken, it's the moderators' job to take care of the forums and try to uphold integrity. Is it really that hard to press a button next to someone's name after reading their retarded post in a thread you were reading anyways? Potentially, it could make their job easier - when they constantly get down repped, there's probably a chance that they'll stop making possibly rule-breaking posts.


----------



## Negrek

The reputation system was mods-only when it was first implemented, but then people complained because the mods weren't giving out enough points. That's when it was made public--and then removed.

Ha ha, I remember the posting in the former incarnation of this thread. Baaad times.


----------



## #1 bro

At one point, didn't the rep system let users give out rep, but moderators had to validate it? Then, that turned into loads of extra work for the mods, so they changed it to that rep was automatically given, but you could get a mod to delete it if you thought that it was unfair, and managed to convince them similarly.


----------



## Negrek

Nope, I'm pretty sure that it was set up so moderators were the only ones who could give reputation out at all.

Honestly, I've never seen rep work out. PC is the only board where it's managed to stay turned on for more than, like, a month at any large forum. Even there it was on, then taken off, then returned, and then last week there was a rather amusing "omg people are abusing the rep system!" explosion. 

I mean, in theory, sure, it sounds like a fine idea, but in practice... I've just never seen good things come of it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Of course it isn't going to work. People make rep-giving personal, or take it personally when it wasn't necessarily meant to be, or become overzealous, and then there are those who find it amusing to get to X or -X rep for the hell of it, and anyone who goes along with it skews the reputation reading for those who are looking for an honest opinion of someone--you see people with -17 rep or whatever who are actually quite calm and intelligent aside from the fact that they think messing with the rep system is funny. I guess you can read the reputation reasons if you really want to base your opinion on the rep system, but it still defeats the purpose.

It's another one of those "it doesn't work because people suck" type of things, really.

I'm not sure what I'd do if I were the admin. Not much different, I suppose. Then again, I tend to ignore a lot of the place so I'm not exactly fully aware of what needs improvement.


----------



## EspeonUmbreon

If I was admin, I'd fail.

Miserably.

I can't handle all that stuff. Just think about it makes me nervous. I guess its coz i can't handle all that responsibility.


----------



## Retsu

Please reread the first post of this thread, EspeonUmbreon.


----------



## Music Dragon

Reputation wouldn't really serve any purpose besides ego-boosting, anyway. If you just stick around for a while, you'll notice pretty soon who has a good reputation and who doesn't.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Maybe I would turn off postcount for games. Some games have a reputation of being "postcount++" threads, and with postcount gone, they would post there ONLY to have fun like it SHOULD be. So, if people posted there for postcount only, they wouldn't post at all.

I would also bring back adoptables and secret admirers.


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes!

I would so bring back Secret Admirers :)

Not so much adoptables...


----------



## Retsu

Worst Username Ever said:


> Some games have a reputation of being "postcount++" threads


Then they don't belong here, as far as I can see.


----------



## Mirry

Walker said:


> I'd probably bring back the 'your last post in thread x' button.  It was quite useful for catching up on threads when you hadn't responded to or viewed in a while.  :/


This. I miss that button deeply. T_T

I also liked the Secret Admirers thing, as EeveeSkitty said. It made me feel happy to think I was admired, whether truly or no. ^^;;

Rep is just asking for much ado about nothing. In short, bad idea.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

The secret admirer hack should only come back if an option to block all admirations or whatever comes along with it.


----------



## Yarnchu

I like the sound of a democracy....but it would never work out in this forum. I also dispise the rep system because people either give someone bad rep because they hold a grudge, because an opinion differed from their own, or just for the hell of it.

If I was admin, I would disable post count in Forum Games, block people from making second acounts(Really, why do you need two of them? Isn't one enough?), and set up voting only for the major desicions, ones that will affect just about everyone or everything and not just things like secret admirers or convient little buttons. I would also hold some form of official monthly contest, like writing, drawing, and spriting.


----------



## Retsu

superyoshi888 said:


> I would disable post count in Forum Games


There is absolutely no reason this should ever happen.


----------



## Zhorken

Posts that don't deserve to be posts don't deserve to be posts.  You can't have it stay but decide that it doesn't count as a post.

I'd strip postcount of anything that portrays it as anything other than a simple statistic.  Ranks would go.

The bumping rule is dumb; it essentially reads "No bumping (unless it's not spam!)".  The rule on spamming should include a sentence or two on "if the topic* is dead, the thread is dead and shouldn't be revived".

*topics are not threads and threads are not topics ftr; threads have topics.


----------



## Valor

I'd like to get the Inferno RPG system working with vB's system. I'm sure there's a lot of potential here with user feedback.

For those unfamiliar, think browser based Dragon Quest.


----------



## OrangeAipom

I'd remove those messages to tell me that I've been gone for two weeks because they make me feel bad. :(

But I think the forum is pretty good as it is.


----------



## Oreku

I'd reinstate making people prove they are mature enough to access Coughing Cupboard and Debating boards. 

Possibly find a way to hide postcounts, and ranks would be out. That way we can judge a person by the content of their posts, not a number next to their name.

Revise the bumping rule a little.


----------



## surskitty

How can you prove that someone's mature enough for the Coughing Cupboard or Debating Hall?  man it would be so much easier if there was just something like "don't kick people out of it if they flame or something; just ban people who show they can't handle the ~immense responsibility~ of ... being responsible enough to avoid flame wars"

Ranks bug me a little so I adblocked the rank images and keep a usertitle set.  :(  Unfortunately, that doesn't stop it from taking up a line.

Why does the bumping rule exist, anyway?  It only covers things that fit under spam; it is entirely redundant.


----------



## Drowzee64

I'd do nothing because I'm lazy and these forums would go to hell.


----------



## Jetx

Who actually does judge anyone by their rank, then...?


----------



## surskitty

I've seen a few posts where people make a big deal out of them.  EeveeSkitty posted something along those lines, I know that....

I don't really think post count should have anything to do with anything, even if it's just a little image below the user title.  It doesn't help that I tend to dislike unnecessary images anyway.


----------



## Tailsy

But the unnecessary images love you, surskitty!

Why do you just leave them hanging like that!? Adblocking them... gosh.


----------



## surskitty

I know, I know.  I'm so cruel, so cruel~~  They may never forgive me ... or forget me.

Sometimes I wish I had a lawyer so I could get a restraining order, but then I remember that lawyers cost money, and I like my money where it is: in my pocket.


----------



## Tailsy

I suppose you could always just throw the lawyer at the screen. No cost! As long as they die horribly and don't have any relatives looking for them.


----------



## Jetx

Well, you'd need a new screen.


----------



## Tailsy

Steal the lawyer's first, duh.


----------



## surskitty

Steal the lawyer, too....

I'm sure I have room in my basement!


----------



## Cloaked

If I were admin I'd remove all the rules and replace it with only one:

_Don't be an asshat._

This would stop needing to look up any specific rules to see if anyone has broken them.  If Asshattery has occurred, it would be up to the moderator who found the Asshattery to point out the thread to the other mods and decide between them how many infraction points should be 'awarded' for it, or if a ban would be more appropriate.

It'd certainly keep members on their toes.

Edit: is it merely my imagination running wild, or do most of the threads here devolve into off-topicness with startling regularity?


----------



## surskitty

That's a bit awkward to implement, though!  Happily, there's already a "Don't be an asshat" rule here; _un_happily, people complain whenever it's used, which is really quite sad as it's rare that the "don't be an asshat" rule is called into play for anything less than a hell of a lot of asshattery.  Typically, enough people are friends with the asshats in question that it never actually gets used, given that TCoD rules frequently end up as "who is loudest"....


Yes, but sometimes they're still able to go back on topic.


----------



## Cloaked

I see.  It would probably have been a hell of a lot easier if the forum had started out with the single rule of 'Don't be an Asshat', rather than any number of specific regulations to govern behaviour.  If it had simply added 'definitions' to the Asshat rule, as well as a disclaimer that asshattery was not limited to those definitions, it'd certainly be easier to implement.  

It is certainly a pity that the loudest whiners get their way regarding banning and infractions.  Whiners, whingers and drama queens shouldn't have the final word on what happens in a forum, since it is usually to the detriment of the community as a whole.  Unless the majority of the members here fall under one, or more, of those categories.


----------



## surskitty

Infractions aren't usually reversed; bannings aren't, either.  But it's not that common for someone to be banned for ban evasion, and usually things Butterfree doesn't really care about happen in whatever way satisfies either the most people or the loudest.  :/


----------



## xkze

a good half of the people would be banned


----------



## Zuu

Xikaze said:


> a good half of the people would be banned


and half of that would be furret, mirite


----------



## Celestial Blade

I'd use this forum to my advantage, *devilish laugh*


----------



## Espeon

Celestial Blade said:


> I'd use this forum to my advantage, *devilish laugh*


Because you know, there are so many things you can do with a Pokémon forum which can aid in taking over the world.


----------



## Tarvos

don't worry he's a commie they all work together in a conspiracy


----------



## ultraviolet

> I'd use this forum to my advantage, *devilish laugh*


all I can think of you doing is turning this into a digimon forum. ohmygod ohnoes.


----------



## Pook

I'd lock shit threads.


----------



## Tailsy

GW said:


> I'd lock shit threads.


TOO LATE I ALREADY LOCKED YOUR MUM

EH

EH

okay that was terrible


----------



## Rai-CH

I'd be a terrible admin, since I have absolutely no clue how to run a forum. I don't even know what some of the profile options do :sweatdrop:


----------



## Pook

Tailsy said:


> TOO LATE I ALREADY LOCKED YOUR MUM
> 
> EH
> 
> EH
> 
> okay that was terrible


yo you wanna take this shit outside


----------



## Keta

Ideally I would try to expand this forum's range of interests- but to do that I'd need to change the population here, which would be a pain. For example- divide Entertainment into subforums (books, music, etc.) to start it off.

Make an advanced roleplaying forum and appoint one or two moderators. 

Appoint several "shit post deleters"- for the purpose of deleting posts like, in scripting/html/css "the only language I speak is English!" or "I don't know how to help you" in the Coughing Cupboard. It'd be a tiresome but sometimes lulzy job.

Eliminate the need for discrimination between "Mature" and not mature threads, and place a PG-13 (or higher) rating on the forums in general. This is the internet, not your mom.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I'd make sure NO n00bs that advertise porn would EVER register. I hate it when some of the forums (especially on the YTMND forums) I go on are dead except for some douchebags who advertise porn.

I'd also get my allies and supporters to be mods, and plan YTMND-style raids on random (either rival sites or not) sites/forums (Remember that time when all these black dudes in tuxedos and huge afros appeared all over Habbo? That was a YTMND raid.) out of sheer boredom.


----------



## Pook

Celestial Blade said:


> That was a YTMND raid.


No, that was a /b/ raid.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Celestial Blade said:


> (Remember that time when all these black dudes in tuxedos and huge afros appeared all over Habbo? That was a YTMND raid.)


The first one was a coalition of several forums (one of which was YTMND) but the second one was purely /b/.
It's be a very douchey thing to do either way.

EDIT: Damn you GW.


----------



## Pook

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> EDIT: Damn you GW.


haww Sorry VPLJ


----------



## Jolty

Celestial Blade said:


> I'd make sure NO n00bs that advertise porn would EVER register. I hate it when some of the forums (especially on the YTMND forums) I go on are dead except for some douchebags who advertise porn.


can never have too much porn



> I'd also get my allies and supporters to be mods, and plan YTMND-style raids on random (either rival sites or not) sites/forums (Remember that time when all these black dudes in tuxedos and huge afros appeared all over Habbo? That was a YTMND raid.) out of sheer boredom.


lmfao


----------



## surskitty

Celestial Blade said:


> I'd make sure NO n00bs that advertise porn would EVER register.


How do you plan on doing that?

haha YTMND


----------



## Bombsii

Celestial Blade said:


> I'd make sure NO n00bs that advertise porn would EVER register. I hate it when some of the forums (especially on the YTMND forums) I go on are dead except for some douchebags who advertise porn.
> 
> I'd also get my allies and supporters to be mods, and plan YTMND-style raids on random (either rival sites or not) sites/forums (Remember that time when all these black dudes in tuxedos and huge afros appeared all over Habbo? That was a YTMND raid.) out of sheer boredom.


I've gotta say CB, you are annoying but its a lot funnier with you around.


----------



## goldenquagsire

DarkArmour said:


> I've gotta say CB, you are annoying but its a lot funnier with you around.


sadly, Comrade CB has left us permanently.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Saw it coming, though. That's Ban #5 for him - I can only think of two members who've been banned more times.


----------



## Tailsy

Only two?


----------



## Erif

Shit, I'd make some moar skins, and forbid stupid question threads like "who do u liek betuh, broc or trasey?"


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah. Me and Furret.

edit: actually I don't think I have been banned five times unless you count a few alt accounts like Gamma Ray


----------



## Zhorken

you forget Desolater et al


----------



## Tarvos

oh desolater


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

Five bans? Seriously, five? The most I've been banned on any site is once, maybe twice. Then again, the mods were pussies, and any potty word thrown at them was cause for a perma ban.

Anyway, I'd make a forum that banned people can go to. It would be colored bright pink.


----------



## Departure Song

On this forum, however, people are banned for stupid reasons.


----------



## Zeph

Departure Song said:


> On this forum, however, people are banned for stupid reasons.


Really? How so; could you elaborate?

If I were an admin... erm, stuff would happen? I dunno, really. Although I'd probably at some point attempt to get rid of the 'cool' trend of making posts entirely in lowercase with no punctuation, as that seems to break Forum Guideline A, and is generally annoying.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Although I'd probably at some point attempt to get rid of the 'cool' trend of making posts entirely in lowercase with no punctuation, as that seems to break Forum Guideline A, and is generally annoying.


do you think it's maybe because people are sometimes lazy and it has in fact nothing to do with 'cool'?


----------



## Negrek

I have to admit not having much sympathy for people who find it too arduous to hold down the shift key once in a while.


----------



## Jetx

I think it gives the post a different tone.
And besides, some people just get used to typing in lowercase from other places.



			
				Rules said:
			
		

> Spelling, grammar and punctuation should be good enough to be easily readable and understandable


Which it is.


----------



## Zeph

Nevertheless, it honestly isn't hard, as Kratos said, to simply hold the sift key for half a second, and it is basically annoying and gives posts a mocking, almost condescending tone, which... well, it's hardly a good thing.


----------



## opaltiger

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Nevertheless, it honestly isn't hard, as Kratos said, to simply hold the sift key for half a second, and it is basically annoying and gives posts a mocking, almost condescending tone, which... well, it's hardly a good thing.


if you are reading that much into a lack of capitalisation you are taking things way too seriously.


----------



## Tarvos

Departure Song said:


> On this forum, however, people are banned for stupid reasons.


such as


----------



## Departure Song

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Nevertheless, it honestly isn't hard, as Kratos said, to simply hold the sift key for half a second, and it is basically annoying and gives posts a mocking, almost condescending tone, which... well, it's hardly a good thing.


If we're going to be anal, then I must point out that your post was a large clump of grammatical errors.

However, the point is I can read it and understand it. If _no capitalization_ leads you to think a statement is "condescending," I'm afraid there are larger issues than laziness.


----------



## Negrek

> If no capitalization leads you to think a statement is "condescending," I'm afraid there are larger issues than laziness.


Eh, I don't know about that. There's definitely a different tone to posts that don't use capitalization than those that do, just like there's a different tone to posts that use allcaps. It might not be as glaring, but I do think that it's there, no "reading into it" required.

Also, I am not Kratos.


----------



## Zeph

...Ah, no idea where that came from. Apologies.


----------



## Departure Song

Negrek said:


> Eh, I don't know about that. There's definitely a different tone to posts that don't use capitalization than those that do, just like there's a different tone to posts that use allcaps. It might not be as glaring, but I do think that it's there, no "reading into it" required.


I don't think the issues are with people like Zephyrous Castform who see such things as condescending.


----------



## Zeph

Departure Song said:


> I don't think the issues are with people like Zephyrous Castform who see such things as condescending.


'People like me'? What's that supposed to mean, may I ask?


----------



## Negrek

> I don't think the issues are with people like Zephyrous Castform who see such things as condescending.


Erk, actually, I'm not sure what you mean by this... did you mean "do" instead of "don't"?


----------



## Departure Song

I mean there is something wrong with the attitude of people here in general if the majority of what they say is generally seen as condescending. But this isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## Negrek

_Oh_, okay. Sorry. I think I see what you're saying now. i r a bit slow today


----------



## opaltiger

> Also, I am not Kratos.


Didn't I say everyone equates you with Kratos? 8D


----------



## Negrek

Clearly there is only one way to resolve this. Duel to the death!

Edit: I see you reading this thread, Kratos.


----------



## Zhorken

Generally if I'm lax about these things I'm being more relaxed in some way.  I'm not being serious, or I'm being serious about a fun topic, or I'm replying to something I found so blatantly wrong that either I'm pretty damn sure of myself or I just don't care, or...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Watershed said:


> No but seriously, I agree with VPLJ... I'd enforce a bit of a posting standard for something like the Debating Hall.


agreed with in a thread i had not yet posted in...
my street cred is growing...


----------



## Erika

I'd make everyone cherish Erika, forcibly. >| 

On a semi-serious note, I'd make Zhorken a god. Because when you're an administrator, you have the power to do *anything.* 8D


----------



## ultraviolet

> I'd make everyone cherish Erika, forcibly. >|


Some of us already do~
Hell, where have you _been _for the past three months? I missed you. ;;


----------



## Erika

I'm sure it's been longer then just three months. :P


----------



## surskitty

[flops on Erika]


----------



## Scyther

I'd do my best to keep the way it it is. Smart, independent people from differnt cultures around the world, teaching other things, and you know, the occasinol hilareous communist.


----------



## surskitty

I still think a spellchecker would be a decent feature.


----------



## departuresong

Would it honestly help?


----------



## Scyther

surskitty said:


> I still think a spellchecker would be a decent feature.


ShiningGlass has a point. Most of us have FireFox anyway, and if we're too lazy to correct using that, we probably wouldn't want to wait for a spellchecker to load.

With with the Pokemon and chatspeak, I think it would just be correcting things like that, so it probably wouldn't be used.


----------



## departuresong

I think surskitty was referring to the four incorrectly-spelled words in your post, Scyther.


----------



## Scyther

:P Thought so. But hoped not.

Maybe the forum should install a built-in keyboard so everyone can know what it's like to type from a cell phone.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

damnit, I thought that was a passing fad!


----------



## Tailsy

GIFS FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## Tarvos

YER MOTHA FER EVERYTHIN'


----------



## Green

I'd specifically ask every new member for previous forum profiles so I could tell if they'd actually be enjoyable to have on the forums. That way, we'd have very little (if any) trolls and bots.


----------



## Murkrow

Green said:


> I'd specifically ask every new member for previous forum profiles so I could tell if they'd actually be enjoyable to have on the forums. That way, we'd have very little (if any) trolls and bots.


What if they've never been on any forums before (or claim to)?


----------



## Green

Then they don't get to join- It's not to be mean or excluding, it's just so they get some sensibility into them before they come slaughtering the place.


----------



## surskitty

Trolls are fun.  Stupid people aren't.  Unfortunately, it's not really a good idea to screen for the ability to string words together on a semi-regular basis here since the member count'd go down by a lot.

Also, at least half of the mods were complete dumbasses when they joined.  It's true.  (I'm one of them.)


----------



## Green

It's true the count may go down, but what's left is more or less guaranteed to be good.

I think everyone is a dumbass at  one time or another.


----------



## surskitty

Sometimes they get better, though.


----------



## Green

Quite often, they will. I know I did. *Cough*


----------



## Zhorken

A lot of interesting people wouldn't care enough to join if they had to pass some silly test.


----------



## H-land

Green said:


> I know I did.


You always think that until you get older, when you realize how stupid you still were. It's easy to think you're ready, but...

...But on the topic of what I'd do if I were an admin here, I think I'd just bring back personal stickies, if at all possible. And maybe sticky the IM thread, since it's more of a utility and an archive than a discussion thread to be pushed back into the annals of time. I may have had a lot of aspirations in the past, but now that's about all I think I could ask for for the forum now.


----------



## Eloi

If I were Admin, or a high ranking member of The Cave of Dragonflies Forums, I would make the following changes:
1) Add a Bouncy Mew style. I love Bouncy Mew style, I'd love to see it in the forums.
2) Create a "Pokemon Manga" board, as I am an avid Pokemon Manga fan.
3) I'd create a test thread locked to anyone not mod approved to view/post in it to test the concept of a "Mature Board" or one with laxer rules regarding coarse language and explicit fan fics perhaps art as well as news or issues. It still has to be tasteful, still within the rules, still has content rules (i.e. no explicit  Pornography or Shock sites/not an Imageboard That Can't Be Named). If it goes down in flames and the community can't handle it, it will close. If the community CAN handle it a new locked sub-forum would be created. Note: I actually have no problems with the current rules nor do I have any works that would be posted because of this proposed thread, I just thought it would be a good option for those who feel the current rules ARE restrictive.
4) I would create a TCG board, as I believe that form of the franchise is grossly underrepresented at the moment.
Um... not sure what else I'd do but thats pretty much my main stuff I'd work on.


----------



## surskitty

Bouncy Mew used to exist, but the database died a horrible fiery death and so did Butterfree's backups.  Fun times.


Which pokemon manga?


... There are rules regarding coarse language?  Locked boards (other than the mod ones, which are never posted in ever) would go down in flames pretty much immediately if they were publicly known.  :(  It'd be kind of silly anyway.
Just remember Rule 14 and the rest of the rules are somewhat optional.


There used to be a TCG league thing using Apprentice and Hamachi, but I got bored of running it.  Also I switched away from Windows.


----------



## FluffyGryphon

I'd probably be more active than I currently am. Actually, yeah... Yeah, I would be more active. I'd probably also get back into pokemon, too.

But then again, I've changed as a person since the time I disappeared from here, so I dunno. I do know what I would do, though... I'd make Minimal Dewgong not be the default style. Every time I come here, I'm blinded by -bright-. XD

... I just noticed I have a Notice that says people want me to be active. :<


----------



## Creepy Kecleon

I'd allow flaming to an extent. Seriously. Flame all you want.
Only because people do already flame in 'non-flaming' forums, just by saying "I see you have a very low level of intelligence" instead of 'You're stupid'. So why not be more honest and straight forward, at least. Instead of letting people's different levels of ability in expressing themselves in the English language prevail.

Not really. :P But I'd give it less warning points. Or what ever's applied in the forums when it comes to warnings. Because in many cases, the one who flames using words can be the victim, while the other is the aggressor and he is insulting this person just as much, or more, than the victim is. Only difference is he's getting around using direct insults with long, sophisticates sentences that technically only mean "You're a moron" or anything else.

So it's either making flaming receive lower warning points, or being more strict towards those kind of people. If I was an admin.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

I would invite actual dragonflies to the forum and turn them all into staff members, annihilating the current staff by vanquishing them to the caves.

(And improve the server.)


----------



## surskitty

Hey, man.  Hey.  :(


----------



## Tailsy

/fml :(


----------



## Chief Zackrai

If I had started my own forums, I would probably be an evil overlord...

This one though, maybe be a little more sarcastic (I would anyway), to the people I have a problem with.

For the ones here, maybe post more often? I know that they mostly lurk and contain virtual riots, but I have seen a few times where there were no mods on, so.


----------



## opaltiger

Zackrinian said:


> If I had started my own forums, I would probably be an evil overlord...
> 
> This one though, maybe be a little more sarcastic (I would anyway), to the people I have a problem with.
> 
> For the ones here, maybe post more often? I know that they mostly lurk and contain virtual riots, but I have seen a few times where there were no mods on, so.


A number of us are invisible.


----------



## surskitty

Yeah, they're jerks with their invisibility.  Not that I've ever noticed a mod being invisible; I see invisible people as online.

But I'm not!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

opaltiger said:


> A number of us are invisible.


that sucks when there really aren't that many of you in the first place.


----------



## Negrek

The only ones that I know of who tend to browse invisible are Kratos Aurion and opaltiger.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Or maybe you can't see the mods because they are regularly active, but at different times! Timezones and all that, you know.


----------



## Green

Invisible.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

shut up. we all know you've forsworn human contact.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

What about that comment was specific to me? ultraviolet's timezone is way off from most of the rest of the boards'.


----------



## ultraviolet

Kratos Aurion said:
			
		

> ultraviolet's timezone is way off from most of the rest of the boards'.


yes, I'm six hours ahead of Music Dragon and twelve hours ahead of Vixie.

it's a lonely place. :'(

oh, and I don't browse invisible. Because, you know. I hardly see anyone as it is. o.o


----------



## Pwnemon

I thought I'd seen opal in the past.


----------



## Phantom

Ah the ninja mods. Myself, bringing back some of the styles from the past, my brain fails me at the moment, but I remember there being a lot more of them back before IF died. 

I might consider putting an age restriction on some forums, like Serious Business. Or creating an age restricted area.


----------



## Pwnemon

Charizard2K said:


> Ah the ninja mods. Myself, bringing back some of the styles from the past, my brain fails me at the moment, but I remember there being a lot more of them back before IF died.
> 
> I might consider putting an age restriction on some forums, like Serious Business. Or creating an age restricted area.


Gee I wonder for whom that might be?


----------



## ultraviolet

do _try _and not take everything personally, Pwnemon. We have had quite a few younger users come into the debating hall/srs bsns and be generally stupid or annoying. But I mean, age restrictions are dumb anyway. We have lots of users who are young-ish, but nobody notices because they don't act like idiots. :P


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Kratos Aurion said:


> What about that comment was specific to me? ultraviolet's timezone is way off from most of the rest of the boards'.


why, yes! I notice uv's existence far more than yours!


----------



## Flora

Charizard2K said:


> I might consider putting an age restriction on some forums, like Serious Business. Or creating an age restricted area.


Age restriction might not work out as well as intended; some thirteen-year-olds can put up a pretty good argument, while some 16+ members could have...well, let's just say shabby arguments.

IIRC from my four-month pre-explosion TCoD tenure, we had a member group that was specifically for viewing the Coughing Cupboard and Serious Business forums, and a member could get kicked out if the mods felt he/she couldn't post maturely on these boards. (though I think it did generate some problems like "i can't figure out where this complaining thread goes I'll just put it in the Laughing Cupboard") 

perhaps doing something like this (except only for the Serious Business forum) might work?


----------



## opaltiger

Flora and Ashes said:


> Age restriction might not work out as well as intended; some thirteen-year-olds can put up a pretty good argument, while some 16+ members could have...well, let's just say shabby arguments.
> 
> IIRC from my four-month pre-explosion TCoD tenure, we had a member group that was specifically for viewing the Coughing Cupboard and Serious Business forums, and a member could get kicked out if the mods felt he/she couldn't post maturely on these boards. (though I think it did generate some problems like "i can't figure out where this complaining thread goes I'll just put it in the Laughing Cupboard")
> 
> perhaps doing something like this (except only for the Serious Business forum) might work?


It works the opposite way now; everyone has access, but you can be shifted to a "can't see serious business" group if necessary.


----------



## Pwnemon

Actually, at thirty points you can still SEE the forum, it's just locked.


----------



## Phantom

Flora and Ashes said:


> IIRC from my four-month pre-explosion TCoD tenure, we had a member group that was specifically for viewing the Coughing Cupboard and Serious Business forums, and a member could get kicked out if the mods felt he/she couldn't post maturely on these boards. (though I think it did generate some problems like "i can't figure out where this complaining thread goes I'll just put it in the Laughing Cupboard")
> 
> perhaps doing something like this (except only for the Serious Business forum) might work?


That was actually my intention originally. I just had a brain fail on the correct words. 

And Pwnemon seriously? For your information back when you could get kicked out of the Coughing Cupboard and such back on "pre-explosion TCoD" _I_ got kicked out... twice. 


It sucked, but I deserved it because I messed up.


----------



## Zhorken

Turn gender into a freeform text field instead of a three-option dropdown.  I want room to not specify either male or female without saying "call me 'it'", since I do present as male but don't always feel like having "Gender: Male" at the top of all my posts. :c  If people want to take that and default to 'it' pronouns, that's their decision, not my preference.


----------



## shy ♡

Zhorken said:


> Turn gender into a freeform text field instead of a three-option dropdown.  I want room to not specify either male or female without saying "call me 'it'", since I do present as male but don't always feel like having "Gender: Male" at the top of all my posts. :c  If people want to take that and default to 'it' pronouns, that's their decision, not my preference.


I second this.


----------



## Pwnemon

99% of this site would leave immediately. *evil grin*


----------



## Eloi

Pathos said:


> I second this.


I third this.


----------



## Green

I would add a fourth option to the gender field for those of us who are robots.


----------



## Creepy Kecleon

I'd come to realize that how most member feel obliged to justify _why they made a topic _ when they make topics and soon figure that there must be a sense of tense atmosphere among members in the forum when it comes to practicing their free speech, later realize its highly to do with the mods in the forums, dictating how people should speak, forcing a certain behavior among all members, and having their freedom to harass members as long as flaming is not included. The Kool Kids Klub as someone has mentioned before. Moreover I'd go on a Demodding renaissance - which has all been done for most part, and the forums improved a lot since the last 4 years, so it's all cool


----------



## surskitty

Ummmm as a general rule the mods here don't do anything.


----------



## Superbird

enekoiru said:


> Ummmm as a general rule the mods here don't do anything.


Except ban Turbo reincarnations.


----------



## Zoltea

enekoiru said:


> Ummmm as a general rule the mods here don't do anything.


So that explains why it takes days to get an HTML sig approved.


I'd cry if I was admin. I truly suck at responsibility and dislike being modded/made admin. Not to mention my tendency to disappear from places for long periods of time.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

People don't seem to want HTML sigs _that_ often, so no, we don't think to look at it much; if it's been forever and hasn't been approved yet there's no reason you can't give one of us a nudge, though!


----------



## Zoltea

Kratos Aurion said:


> People don't seem to want HTML sigs _that_ often, so no, we don't think to look at it much; if it's been forever and hasn't been approved yet there's no reason you can't give one of us a nudge, though!


I'll keep that in mind. lol
I was gonna wait a week before nudging anyone tbh. :U


----------



## Butterfree

Zhorken said:


> Turn gender into a freeform text field instead of a three-option dropdown.  I want room to not specify either male or female without saying "call me 'it'", since I do present as male but don't always feel like having "Gender: Male" at the top of all my posts. :c  If people want to take that and default to 'it' pronouns, that's their decision, not my preference.


The thing about gender as a freeform text field is that the gender field refers to _grammatical_ gender: it is there to help people figure out what pronouns to use, and most people have no idea what the hell something like "genderqueer" or "androgynous" is supposed to mean about pronoun usage. Furthermore, like the "Location" field, a freeform text field would encourage people to just make silly jokes in it, also not helpful for pronoun use. If people are dissatisfied with the current gender field, it would be far more conductive to the original purpose of that field to rename it to "preferred pronoun".


----------



## Zero Moment

Realistically? I would just hand the site off to someone more capable. I don't even have my own computer v_v


----------



## Zoltea

I admit, I stalk the online users list _too_ much.


----------



## dolphinfish

Be slightly less of a lurker, maybe.
...or just lurk all the time and pretend to be doing something useful.

Maybe hold contests for Pokemon-based smilies or something random like that.  Except Butterfree already did that with the Pokemon sprites.  

Oh, I know!  I'll become a lurker!
...ohwait.


----------



## Lili

I'd most likely go power crazy and be a complete dick to everyone.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Wargle

I would... never be made admin here.

Ever. Most likely.


----------



## Superbird

Enjoy my powers of editing-other-peoples-posts-ness. I would, like, fix all the grammar mistakes. <grammar nazi>


----------



## dolphinfish

Superbird said:


> Enjoy my powers of editing-other-peoples-posts-ness. I would, like, fix all the grammar mistakes. <grammar nazi>


Yes!! : D


----------



## Eloi

Superbird said:


> If I were an admin, I would enjoy my power of being able to edit other peoples' posts. I would fix all of their grammar mistakes, because I am a grammar Nazi.


I don't think anyone enjoys having their grammar/spelling corrected.


----------



## Pwnemon

I would use this so much on this other forum i go to. I kid you not, somebody misspelled "sentence" there.

Oh and every time somebody misspelled "definitely" they would also get a ten point infraction.


----------



## Eloi

Pwnemon said:


> I would use the ability to correct other people's spelling and grammar very much on another forum I go to. I kid you not, somebody misspelled "sentence" there.
> 
> As an admin, every time somebody misspelled "definitely" they would also get a ten point infraction.


I still think it would be a little to correct other people's spelling and grammar.


----------



## Superbird

^That had better be on purpose.

And who cares if _THEY_ don't like it?


----------



## opaltiger

Guys this thread is for _serious_ suggestions, please.


----------



## Pwnemon

I swear, every time I see a misspelled easy word my face turns into this. I would like it /a lot./

EDIT: Opal, I'm being dead serious right now.


----------



## Green

What if English isn't their first language?


----------



## opaltiger

> EDIT: Opal, I'm being dead serious right now.


Oh, I'm sorry.

Guys this thread is for suggestions that _make sense_.


----------



## Eloi

Superbird said:


> ^That had better be on purpose.
> 
> And who cares if _THEY_ don't like it?


Yes that was on purpose.

Us-Them attitudes are destructive, Superbird.


----------



## Autumn

Pwnemon said:


> EDIT: Opal, I'm being dead serious right now.


you can't be being dead serious if you capitalized the "o" in opal


----------



## Tailsy

Or maybe he just wants to die...


----------



## Autumn

well, he'll certainly get his wish.


----------



## Zoltea

Rules of the internet said:
			
		

> 25. Relation to the original topic decreases with every single post.


If I was forced to be admin, I'd play around with figuring out how to make super-cool forum hacks. Perhaps I'd add some embedding features.


----------



## Zhorken

Marking individual threads read without having to actually load them would be nice.


----------



## Pwnemon

screw with ways to fix all the 500 errors. they used to be gone, then they came back today.


----------



## opaltiger

Rainbow Dash said:


> Marking individual threads read without having to actually load them would be nice.


oh god yes. I keep accidentally locking threads because I assume double clicking on the icon marks them as read (like it does for forums). :(



> screw with ways to fix all the 500 errors. they used to be gone, then they came back today.


Oh, sorry, I forgot to untick the "produce 500 errors" box in the admin CP.


----------



## Wargle

gah darnit opal stop torturing us with the Admin CP's TORTURE otptions.


----------



## Zhorken

Also username history and full-size avatars somewhere on profiles so that I don't have to hunt down posts for them.  Especially the former.


----------



## Phantom

I would bring back rep.


----------



## Mimekarneyking

I would lighten up on the grammer nazism.


----------



## opaltiger

Phantom said:


> I would bring back rep.


No.



> I would lighten up on the grammer nazism.


What are you talking about? o.o


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Mimekarneyking said:


> I would lighten up on the grammer nazism.


You know, I think I see why you don't like it when people correct your "grammer"...


----------



## Mimekarneyking

Some people focus to much on bad grammar as if it was pimple and they love to point it out and make you think your dumb. Well that was then


----------



## Stormecho

Mimekarneyking said:


> as if it was pimple


For some reason, that's striking me like "TV is a tree". My apologies. x3

Bad grammar can prevent understanding, especially online when we can't judge what someone means by body language or tone. Not sure how a pimple would inhibit someone in the same manner. Also, people tend to correct bad grammar in the hopes of it - oh, I don't know, becoming _better_?

On a more relevant note, if I were an admin, I'd probably be too lenient and/or lazy and do a horrible job. Or I'd let Turbo back and laugh at his antics, which would be a bad idea despite the brief moment of lulz.


----------



## Mai

I'd kind of like a way to see whether the main forum has any posts in it instead of it just being overall.

Since that was kind of vague, I'll put in an example. Say someone makes a post in the RP lounge. It shows that the whole forum has new posts in it, even if the main RPing forum has no new posts in it at all. I'd like to be able to see whether that specifically has new posts, since it shows whether the sub-forum has new posts or not in it, but I don't think it does the same for the main forum.

I'd actually be very lazy though.


----------



## Tailsy

Mimekarneyking said:


> Some people focus to much on bad grammar as if it was pimple and they love to point it out and make you think your dumb. Well that was then


I think this is the best post I have ever read. 

Literally crying from the sheer beauty.


----------



## Zoltea

Mai said:


> I'd kind of like a way to see whether the main forum has any posts in it instead of it just being overall.
> 
> Since that was kind of vague, I'll put in an example. Say someone makes a post in the RP lounge. It shows that the whole forum has new posts in it, even if the main RPing forum has no new posts in it at all. I'd like to be able to see whether that specifically has new posts, since it shows whether the sub-forum has new posts or not in it, but I don't think it does the same for the main forum.
> 
> I'd actually be very lazy though.


The sub-forums have little icons next to them. When the little icon is highlighted instead of faded, then the sub-forum has new posts.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

But she's talking about the main forum itself, not the subforums. The main forum icon lights up if its subforums have new posts, even if the main forum itself does not, and she finds that misleading.


----------



## Mai

Kratos Aurion said:


> But she's talking about the main forum itself, not the subforums. The main forum icon lights up if its subforums have new posts, even if the main forum itself does not, and she finds that misleading.


Yep, that's pretty much my problem with it. It's okay the way it is, but kind of annoying sometimes.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Phantom said:


> I would bring back rep.


Yes. (sorry, opal)


----------



## Rainbow Dash

I would put a car forum here.. I think.. :P


----------



## Ether's Bane

^ Only about half this forum is of legal driving age - it wouldn't get enough activity.


----------



## Phantom

Rarity said:


> ^ Only about half this forum is of legal driving age - it wouldn't get enough activity.


Also, a lot of the ones who are don't even drive. (I do, but I think we had a "Your car" topic a while back where we learned this)


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Well yeah, Too many who don't drive. :/  or don't have their license. 

I own a car and Im getting my license soon! hopefully. :p


----------



## Phantom

On site chat system? No going to other sites and downloading and grr.... just click and chat. 


Also I would think of a way to get funding... like t-shirts or something. *shot*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Phantom said:


> On site chat system? No going to other sites and downloading and grr.... just click and chat.
> 
> 
> Also I would think of a way to get funding... like t-shirts or something. *shot*


what's so bad about going to other sites and downloading?


----------



## Phantom

Not everyone's computer can handle it. I've gone on #tcod twice and I crashed and burned both times. So now there's a TCoD experience I can never join in on. But having an in browser chat, that would help.


----------



## Negrek

I believe you can just use Mibbit to connect to the channel without having to download anything; you just would have to manually enter the server since it's not on the list (irc.veekun.com, channel #tcod).


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I would drop into this thread every so often and say

... oh wait, I _am_ an admin!

But other than that, I'm not really sure, maybe get myself a bigwig position in the ASB forum, or something like that.


----------



## opaltiger

Phantom said:


> Not everyone's computer can handle it. I've gone on #tcod twice and I crashed and burned both times. So now there's a TCoD experience I can never join in on. But having an in browser chat, that would help.


Dude, IRC clients are some of the most lightweight programs around. If you can't run one, I have to question how on Earth you're managing to run a browser.


----------



## Phantom

opaltiger said:


> Dude, IRC clients are some of the most lightweight programs around. If you can't run one, I have to question how on Earth you're managing to run a browser.


Sigh, it's my parent's laptop, and trust me it's an effing miracle that it works at all. THEY DOWNLOAD EVERYTHING. And it's so riddled with virus' that I wouldn't put my personal laptop (poor thing is collecting dust) in the same room. 

I can't afford internet at home, so I go to my parent's every now and again for interent stuff that I can't do at the work computer. (I am at the work computer now.) Since they block things, like chat clients and email hosts.


----------



## Zero Moment

Phantom said:


> On site chat system? No going to other sites and downloading and grr.... just click and chat.


^THIS SO MUCH.
It's cool to be on one of those, Cat made one for his site~


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Phantom said:


> Sigh, it's my parent's laptop, and trust me it's an effing miracle that it works at all. THEY DOWNLOAD EVERYTHING.


get them to make backups and reinstall it! although, considering the sort of people you make them out to be, perhaps not so easy.



> And it's so riddled with virus' that I wouldn't put my personal laptop (poor thing is collecting dust) in the same room.


... this is complete nonsense ??



> I can't afford internet at home, so I go to my parent's every now and again for interent stuff that I can't do at the work computer. (I am at the work computer now.) Since they block things, like chat clients and email hosts.


I have no idea why you'd want an email host, but there are so many workaround for blocks, depending on why it's blocked, how it's blocked, and what OS it runs. actually, not so much why it's blocked.


----------



## Murkrow

sreservoir said:


> ... this is complete nonsense ??


Not everything is supposed to be taken literally.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Not everything is supposed to be taken literally.


it's not very meaningful when considered figuratively, either.


----------



## mewtini

If I was an admin i would do two things: 
1. Talk to Bachuru (Dragonfree) whenever I could. I don't feel like I can except for a thread if mine. I was happy. 
2. Bother the heck outta everyone and delete all comments but mine! Muahaha! Not really.


----------



## Wargle

If I were an admin people would _not_ like the end of the month and everything would be less fun.


----------



## mewtini

So do you want to be an admin? I actually don't completely want to... I mean, sure, it would be cool, but really, I'm not that competent. I'm only 9. *makes cutie face*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Wargle so mean.


----------



## shy ♡

I'd bring back personal stickies. :[


----------



## HeyMew!~

I'd put tighter rules on swearing. Like you have to have those little stars [*] in words when you swear? Or censers? Or just make it completely against the rules.


----------



## ultraviolet

why? we generally don't have a problem with excessive swearing, and the forum is mostly PG13.


----------



## surskitty

But I like swearing.


----------



## mewtini

ultraviolet said:


> why? we generally don't have a problem with excessive swearing, and the forum is mostly PG13.


^
This.


----------



## Zhorken

HeyMew!~ said:


> I'd put tighter rules on swearing. Like you have to have those little stars [*] in words when you swear? Or censers? Or just make it completely against the rules.


I remember at one point, we had censoring strict enough that we got one or two posts like "my favourite anime series is Full Moon Wo Saga****e", and then later on with more relaxed censoring, "shitforbrains" got through.  Plus people just dodged the censor anyway, e.g. "sh!t".  So Butterfree just didn't bother trying when she reinstalled vB in 2008.

Moreover, like uv said, the forum is PG-13, so as long as the swearing isn't flaming, what's the problem?


----------



## Bombsii

I WOULD DELETE THE FORUM, EAT ALL OF THE POSTS INTO MY MOUTH.

and also I would give more severe punishments to internet criminals.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

As much as I tried to resist it, I would inevitably end up correcting at least the worst of the grammar and spelling errors.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Tailsy said:


> But I like swearing.


This.


----------



## Phantom

Yeah I remember when like when only the Coughing Cupboard allowed swearing and you have to post a swearing warning in the title. I had a couple of those. But seriously I think the internet has a more lax mood on swearing, and there's a more lax feel on swearing in general nowadays.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Not really the rep system, but I'd put like/dislike buttons on each post.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

HeyMew!~ said:


> I'd put tighter rules on swearing. Like you have to have those little stars [*] in words when you swear? Or censers? Or just make it completely against the rules.


What a load of ****.


----------



## Mendatt

Chief Zackrai said:


> This.


I second this.


----------



## Palamon

If I were an admin? I would more non-Pokemon forums. And I would add reputation.


----------



## Sypl

Make everyone an admin.


----------



## surskitty

Palamon said:


> And I would add reputation.





Parasitic said:


> Make everyone an admin.


Why?


----------



## Tailsy

Because then everyone would be as cool as us!


----------



## Espeon

Psh. Even with admin status people would still fail to live up to our coolness.


----------



## Dannichu

Aren't being a mod and being an admin two different things?


----------



## Espeon

Well, yes. Even so, with their mightier powers, we'd still be about 20% cooler.


----------



## Palamon

Tailsy said:


> Why?


Because! I don't know...

Also, if I were an Admin I would add more smilies...the current ones are boring.


----------



## opaltiger

Palamon said:


> Because! I don't know...
> 
> Also, if I were an Admin I would add more smilies...the current ones are boring.


That's the idea. :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas

The smilies here were intentionally made as bland and hard to type as possible to discourage their use.


----------



## Palamon

^ ...uh huh. I would also add a chat box if I were an admin.


----------



## Mai

We have both a guestbook on the main site and #tcod.


----------



## RK-9

Pretty late but if there was no swearing there would be no MoThErFuCkInG gAmZeE! We don't want that to happen, right?

I would get a few more mods. One or two would be good.


----------



## surskitty

If I could punch everyone who types like a Homestuck troll in the face, I _so fucking would._

Why so?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Tailsy said:


> If I could punch everyone who types like a Homestuck troll in the face, I _so fucking would._


But then you would have to punch me in the face every time I used caps lock.

AND THAT WOULDN'T BE VERY NICE ):B


----------



## surskitty

Yeah, well, that emote kinda looks stupid.  Also that's not particularly annoying as far as Homestuck references go.  ... But most of the Homestuck references are terribad, I mean seriously.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Tailsy said:


> Yeah, well, that emote kinda looks stupid.  Also that's not particularly annoying as far as Homestuck references go.  ... But most of the Homestuck references are terribad, I mean seriously.


This.
But then, this is coming from a very staunch not-fan of Homestuck.

On that note, I'd probably infract people for awful grammar more often. I wouldn't be particularly draconian about it, like... only if it was like truly, truly, near-unreadably awful.


----------



## Saith

I wouldn't allow staff-members to use 'invisibility mode'.
If someone needs to speak to a staff-member ASAP, they should be able to contact whoever's online, and not have to wait for someone else.
I don't know, it'd just streamline things, in my opinion. :)


----------



## surskitty

If someone needs to talk to a mod asap (and why would you ...?) they can PM multiple mods at once!  Amazing.


----------



## Saith

Well if you need to contact one to ask them about rules, for example.
'Does this count as [piracy, advertising, etc]?'
And sure, you could contact lots at once.
Or you can PM the one mod that's online.
And if none are online, do you just PM all of them? What if that nets you five different answers from five different mods?
It's just easier, imo, to have all mods visible, because then you know who can get back to you in short-order. :)


----------



## surskitty

For that sort of thing, you should either be using your own judgement as to whether or not you should post it, or hit the report button.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 This one.  Don't go bug a mod about it unless it's convenient.  Even there I'd suggest not bugging a mod.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't mind being bugged, for the record!


----------



## DarkAura

If i was an Admin on here, i'd add a category called "Holiday Stories" where you tell stories that relate to an upcoming holiday. (and not just a thread, i mean a whole category!)

I'd also allow people who are new on here to get an additional $2 on their first month on ASB (meaning $5 a week, or $20 a month, then it reverts back to $3)


----------



## Zero Moment

Viki said:


> If I could punch everyone who types like a Homestuck troll in the face, I _so fucking would._


I would punch everyone in the face who dislikes Homestuck.

I would also be more strict on grammar, requiring everyone to use correct punctuation and CAPITALIZE THEIR I'S *Glares at DA*


----------



## surskitty

There's a difference between liking Homestuck and wanting to read people type like they're a Homestuck troll.


----------



## Byrus

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I would punch everyone in the face who dislikes Homestuck.
> 
> I would also be more strict on grammar, requiring everyone to use correct punctuation and CAPITALIZE THEIR I'S *Glares at DA*


Oh c'mon, not everyone is going to like what you like, it's pretty immature to act hostile towards them because of it. If they're being assholes to you because you like Homestuck, then sure, report them or something, but otherwise.... wow, people have different opinions, not a big deal.


----------



## Negrek

Viki said:


> There's a difference between liking Homestuck and wanting to read people type like they're a Homestuck troll.


For what it's worth, I think it's pretty unfair to infract people for that, given that we don't infract for all the myriad other typing oddities that crop up and some people find annoying (using alternate-colored text, smileys, 1337, nocaps, or just generally having poor spelling/grammar/punctuation). If the post is otherwise not spam but contains some typing quirk, I don't see why it should be infracted, no, not even if you told some people in the past that you don't like it. (What does it matter if you like it or not?)

I mean yeah, if it's _paragraphs_ of aLtErNaTe CaPs or s8thing, to the point where the actual meaning is obscured, okay, fine, infract that. But no one's actually been infracted for that, so I doubt it's happened. Honestly, though, I fail to see how throwing a "MoThErFuCkIn' MiRaClEs" at the end of the post is really a crime.


----------



## Adriane

I think you're grossly over-exaggerating the amount of that we get, Negrek. And I would most certainly be just as likely to say something in such a case if someone else doesn't first. Homestuck, not homestuck, I don't care — it's really annoying.


----------



## Negrek

Alvyren said:


> I think you're grossly over-exaggerating the amount of that we get, Negrek. And I would most certainly be just as likely to say something in such a case if someone else doesn't first. Homestuck, not homestuck, I don't care — it's really annoying.


Gossly over-exaggerating the amount of what that we get?

So then say something instead of giving an infraction. What's the problem with that?


----------



## Adriane

I am, of course, referring to your post:



			
				Negrek said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty unfair to infract people for that, given that we  don't infract for all the myriad other typing oddities that crop up and  some people find annoying (using alternate-colored text, smileys, 1337,  nocaps, or just generally having poor spelling/grammar/punctuation).


It's also worth noting there is something of a difference between just having a poor typing style in general and being _deliberate_ about it. Regarding the Troll-type posts, we _have_ given verbal warnings in the past. And I still am of the opinion 10 point/1 week infractions are very worthless to begin with.


----------



## Negrek

You mean I exaggerate the amount of those other issues? I never said anything about their prevalence, so I'm not sure how I could be overstating it. Troll-typing doesn't happen all that often outside threads where it's fine anyway (various Homestuck-themed threads), so I don't think the relative rarity of those other typing styles is a problem.

You had previously said something to all the people in that thread who got infracted for it? At the least you could have posted something _there_ so that people would have an inkling of what happened and what could happen to them if they posted in the same way.

If those sorts of infractions are worthless, why give them at all?


----------



## surskitty

I'm pretty sure usually people do say something instead of giving an infraction?  ETA: Whoops, sorry, ninja'd a bunch.  Alvyren!  People can get banned for accumulating infractions regardless of number of points.


----------



## Negrek

That's cool. I'm just wondering why like four people were infracted this particular time.


----------



## mewtini

I think that if I were an admin I'd try not to let myself suck so badly.

Also I'd probably ever so slightly enforce grammatical rules; I'd probably not infract people but would encourage that no shorthand writing wud b used so ya.

I, personally, don't have anything against Homestuck but also am not an extensive fan. I think I agree with many of Negrek's points (paragraphs of aLtErNaTe CaSe would be warned for and then infracted, but just a small piece at the end of a post is okay).


----------



## Murkrow

Negrek said:


> For what it's worth, I think it's pretty unfair to infract people for that, given that we don't infract for all the myriad other typing oddities that crop up and some people find annoying (using alternate-colored text, smileys, 1337, nocaps, or just generally having poor spelling/grammar/punctuation).


Don't forget ending sentences with ", so." or ", but." !

Man, I hate that _so much_.


----------



## Tomboy

I don't think I would be obsessive about the grammar thing, just a wee bit of enforcement.  I would also ask that people with a ton of random unnecessary numbers in their name change their username.  Numbers in usernames are fugly.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I would personally infract people for going "tl;dr".

There really isn't any reason you should be allowed to make a post when all you're saying is "I didn't read what you wrote."


----------



## Phantom

I think the solution to a lot of this is having visible infractions. Did we ever have that before? I swear we did back on IF, or I am losing my mind.




> I would also ask that people with a ton of random unnecessary numbers in their name change their username. Numbers in usernames are fugly.


I am tempted to rename myself a sequence of random numbers now. :P

Serious, as long as someone doesn't name themselves something... wrong... I won't care.


----------



## Luxcario

ultraviolet said:


> why? we generally don't have a problem with excessive swearing, and the forum is mostly PG13.


mostly PG13...PG13...

Okay, I would make the date a thread was posted bigger so people don't get infracted for accidentally bumping.


----------



## mewtini

Hawke said:


> I think the solution to a lot of this is having visible infractions. Did we ever have that before? I swear we did back on IF, or I am losing my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to rename myself a sequence of random numbers now. :P
> 
> Serious, as long as someone doesn't name themselves something... wrong... I won't care.


I had a visible infraction.

That still exists.


----------



## surskitty

You can see your own infractions, but I don't think you can see other people's, which is what is meant by visible infractions.


----------



## Phantom

You can't see other peoples.


----------



## Luxcario

I would...make a Spriting Lounge sub-forum inside the Sprites and Pixel Art forum, to ask questions and discuss spriting techniques.


----------



## Zero Moment

I would make Forum Games posts not count towards the postcount.


----------



## CJBlazer

I would reform the ASB system where as it would feel like a battle was actually taking place instead ofd just calling off attacks.


----------



## Music Dragon

CJBlazer said:


> I would reform the ASB system where as it would feel like a battle was actually taking place instead ofd just calling off attacks.


How?


----------



## Dragon

CJBlazer said:


> I would reform the ASB system where as it would feel like a battle was actually taking place instead ofd just calling off attacks.


That's.. what it's meant to be like right now, though.


----------



## CJBlazer

Windyragon said:


> That's.. what it's meant to be like right now, though.


But yet, it doesn't feel that way. Anytime I battle, I HAVE to use three moves and in a correct form and everything. Instead, I want to just have a battle where I call off a command as I see fit. Like in a double battle, my Drilly could dig underground while my other Pokemon fights on land or something like that.


----------



## bulbasaur

CJBlazer said:


> But yet, it doesn't feel that way. Anytime I battle, I HAVE to use three moves and in a correct form and everything. Instead, I want to just have a battle where I call off a command as I see fit. Like in a double battle, my Drilly could dig underground while my other Pokemon fights on land or something like that.


... you can..?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I haven't played ASB in ages, but when I did, you didn't have to use actual attacks for each command. A command could be something like, "Fly up and wait for [opponent] to move" or something like that. I don't think it's changed~


----------



## Solstice

CJBlazer said:


> But yet, it doesn't feel that way. Anytime I battle, I HAVE to use three moves and in a correct form and everything. Instead, I want to just have a battle where I call off a command as I see fit. Like in a double battle, my Drilly could dig underground while my other Pokemon fights on land or something like that.


ASB is extremely flexible.


----------



## hopeandjoy

But you can. You could tell it to use Dig to hide underground.


----------



## Monoking

If I was an admin... 

Shiny Pokemon for the sprite BBC code.


----------



## Autumn

Spunky the Raichu said:


> If I was an admin...
> 
> Shiny Pokemon for the sprite BBC code.


why. what purpose would it serve?

no like legit curious, a lot of people are like "if i were an admin i'd do [x]" but then the question becomes what practical purpose does it serve :/


----------



## Spoon

I'd probably merge clubs with entertainment because I honestly don't see a notable difference between "amazing series: the discussion" and "amazing series: the club." Oh and condense and update the rules and guidelines some. Probably de-mod moderators who haven't been online in over a year or so, too. And then go on my merry way and lurk for four months.


----------



## norblarchoop

If I were an admin on this site, I would think very carefully before changing anything, because the site is pretty damn good.


----------



## Phantom

Spoon said:


> Probably de-mod moderators who haven't been online in over a year or so, too.


Only two of them haven't been on in a long time, wouldn't be too much of a point. Sort of wonder where Cryssie/Eevee are though.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Phantom said:


> Sort of wonder where Cryssie/Eevee are though.


Let's just say...

...that's why one does not simply walk into Mordor.

*shot*


----------



## Zero Moment

If I was an admin here I would promptly de-admin myself and hand the title off to someone more worthy of it.

....And then I would realize that the only reason I was an admin in the first place was because I was the one most suitable to the task. And I would wonder what the hell had happened to this place that made me the most suitable.


----------



## ultraviolet

Phantom said:


> Only two of them haven't been on in a long time, wouldn't be too much of a point. Sort of wonder where Cryssie/Eevee are though.


iirc eevee got fed up with this place and changed his password to a randomly-generated string of characters so he couldn't come back

dunno about Cryssie though, I think she was before I showed up.

EDIT:


Spoon said:


> I'd probably merge clubs with entertainment because I  honestly don't see a notable difference between "amazing series: the  discussion" and "amazing series: the club." Oh and condense and update  the rules and guidelines some. Probably de-mod moderators who haven't  been online in over a year or so, too. And then go on my merry way and  lurk for four months.


Well the difference - as I see it, anyway - is that club threads can be bumped (unless they're well and truly dead) because they're not meant to be one topic of conversation throughout the thread, whereas entertainment threads sort of are. Like the quiltbag club talks about quiltbag issues and gets bumped pretty often because it's a general space for people to talk about those issues, in contrast to the threads we get every so often about one political thing that's happened that's relevant to quiltbag stuff (like the prop 8 threads). Also, entertainment threads aren't generally long ones unless they're stickies anyway, because it's often "what do you think of x" instead of "fans of x! let's talk about the new series of x, what do you think about y subplot". Clubs are more or less redundant anyway now that social groups are a thing, I guess. Or well, one of them is, anyway. The social groups feature is neat but suffers from a weak interface, and I think having them neatly tucked away has a more 'clubhouse' feeling to it but that doesn't even make sense uv stop talking

idk I don't really have any feels about demodding people, only that it doesn't really make any difference. The people who have been that inactive (like Cryssie) are probably unlikely to come back, and it's not like keeping them moderators changes anything? /shrug

EDIT EDIT:


Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> why. what purpose would it serve?
> 
> no like legit curious, a lot of people are like "if i were an admin i'd  do [x]" but then the question becomes what practical purpose does it  serve :/


actually shiny bbcode would be kinda useful for ASB if nothing else? but whether that's worth all the effort it would take to implement.... idk.


----------



## Espeon

I heard that Cryssie had just gotten busy with uni life and was now into LARPing, though I can't remember where or who I heard it from which means I may be entirely wrong.


----------



## opaltiger

Espeon said:


> I heard that Cryssie had just gotten busy with uni life and was now into LARPing, though I can't remember where or who I heard it from which means I may be entirely wrong.


No, you're right. But our general attitude is that there's no harm in keeping people modded, and they might always come back. :P


----------



## Spoon

Ah, that makes sense then. My main reasons for de-modding inactive moderators would to make contacting administration easier for newer members, who might not be familiar with the moderation team. Or at least something beyond Forum Leaders that would recommend who to contact for what. But considering how large moderation team is already, that probably isn't worth the trouble. Although I doubt that either Cryssie's or Eevee's password will ever be cracked, I also thought inactive mod accounts posed an unnecessary, albeit very minor, security risk. You could always re-mod them if they come back, right? Ah well, more trouble than it's (its? do both work here?) worth.

 As for entertainment/club merge, uv's explanation makes sense. I just tend to prefer to post in entertainment if I'm on the fence about something since clubs tend to have a "members/fans only" vibe. But that's probably me being silly. I agree on groups versus clubs, though. Groups are a great idea, but they're out of the way and tend to get little use. I've seen larger forums do pruning time to time.


----------



## Phantom

Spoon said:


> I just tend to prefer to post in entertainment if I'm on the fence about something since clubs tend to have a "members/fans only" vibe.


Hence why they are called 'Clubs'.


----------



## Murkrow

Since I sometimes browse on my phone, I'd like it if the hide tag were always used for spoilers as that way I don't have to copy/paste or quote spoilered text in order to be able to read it.


----------



## Phantom

Photo Finish said:


> Since I sometimes browse on my phone, I'd like it if the hide tag were always used for spoilers as that way I don't have to copy/paste or quote spoilered text in order to be able to read it.


Seconding. Haha, you were in the Doctor Who thread which is spoiler heaven, huh? Took me five minutes to read all the responses because I kept having to quote.


----------

